# Cleat Placement



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

The problem is with my right foot, it goes numb after riding about 50+ miles. If I stop and walk a little, problem solved, no more numbness. It may or may not come back. I have moved my cleat around to several spots on my shoe, with no luck. I have also loosened my shoe straps as the ride progresses to allow for swelling. What makes this a strange problem is that it only does it when I use my road shoes. If I trade my speed plays, and use my SPD pedals with my sandals, no problems. Is my foot swelling to much for my road shoes? Do my sandals stretch enough for the sweeling? Any tips or suggestions? What type of road shoe would you suggest?

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I actually had a similar issue until....Friday. The new Bicycling magazine has a thin column addressing cleat placement. I had my cleat a bit too far forward for my riding style..I pulled it back and I'm rocking and rolling now.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

I read that same article last week. That I have my cleat all the way back and rode a 72 miler Saturday and had some numbness. Thanks!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Some discussion the last few years about mid foot cleat placement, unless you need to sprint. I moved my cleats as far back as shoes would allow and it works well for me.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

which toes, or all toes?


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mostly the last three.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

I get a sore spot only on right foot with sidis and cant work it out, but have now moved my cleats all the way foward  but it actually feels a bit better. My left foot feels beautiful all the time so id like to see if any1 else has some usefull info


----------



## BikeLV702 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well in bicycling this month, as somone else said, there is a page or two devoted to this and it's kinda helpful. If you can get to borders and read it I highly suggest it. According the article, I had my cleats way too far forward for my riding style and that is where I was getting the burning from. I moved mine back and fiddled with the seat height and noticed a difference. You can also look into insoles too. I've heard this helps but can be more pricey than the free fix-it of adjusting cleat placement.


----------

